# "similar thread" listings: How are they generated?



## Cagey

I am asking about the lists of links titled "_similar threads_" that I see at the bottom of some threads.  How are they created?  

I am sometimes baffled when I try to find any connection between a thread on this list and the thread in question.


----------



## Jana337

You will see those in very old threads only. Because of the server load and because of its (mostly) questionable usefulness, this feature was disabled long ago.


----------



## anthodocheio

Actually I find it very useful. More than the tag thing. 
It would be good to have it back. But maybe that’s just me…


----------



## Cagey

anthodocheio said:


> Actually I find it very useful. More than the tag thing.
> It would be good to have it back. But maybe that’s just me…



It's usefulness must vary widely.  I was asking because of a thread in the Latin forum.  The subject was a quote from Caesar.  It was linked to a discussion of race relations in Latin America that contains no relevant reference, and threads on three unrelated discussions on Latin. 

This illustrates, I suppose, one of the difficulties in making this function well.  The computer has to make judgments about associations within any language and between languages.


----------



## Jana337

Moreover, the system chose those related threads right after the thread in question was posted, and based solely - or so I think - on the title. So if someone opens one of those famous "help pls" threads, you will get link to other such rubbish.


----------



## anthodocheio

So is the system's job... I thought the moderators could do it. Instead of merging two threads together.


----------



## Kevin Beach

There was a question in the English forum yesterday about how one could refer to somebody who died and left his estate to his heirs; i.e. whether there was a similar word to "heirs".

In the Latin forum shortly afterwards there was a question about "de cuius" meaning "the deceased" in relation to the property he left.

They were a good pair of threads for linking.


----------



## Jana337

We would need at least 100 more moderators to accomplish that.


----------

